
Text for Proofing Fonts: A Farewell to the Quick Brown Fox - ingve
https://www.typography.com/blog/text-for-proofing-fonts
======
ncmncm
Author omits "Sphinx of black quartz, judge my vow", which is shorter, more
ominous, yet easier to say than the qwartz sphinx one chosen instead.

